# Trans-, inter-, bi-nationalism



## Costas (Jun 10, 2009)

Πώς θα αποδίδατε τις εξής 3 λέξεις;

internationalism
transnationalism
binationalism

Υπάρχει και ενότητα σε άρθρο της Wikipedia ονόματι Transnationalism vs. Internationalism


----------



## Costas (Jun 10, 2009)

Να προσθέσω και το interethnic ; Να το προσθέσω:

AIDESEP (Interethnic Association for the Rainforest Development) = Υπερεθνικός Σύλλογος για την Ανάπτυξη της Περουβιανής Ζούγκλας (απόδοση σε σχετικό ρεπορτάζ του tvxs.gr)

Τελικά, το trans- τι είναι, δια- ή υπερ-, δεδομένου ότι το transnational αποδίδεται ως διεθνικός και το transatlantic υπερατλατνικός κοκ.; _Ο_ μύλος!...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2009)

*internationalism* = _διεθνισμός_
*transnationalism *= _διεθνοτισμός_ (αν κατάλαβα καλά τον ορισμό...)
*binationalism *= _διττεθνισμός_
*interethnic *= ας πούμε το _υπερεθνικός_ αν και δεν είμαι βέβαιος (όχι ότι είμαι βέβαιος για τα υπόλοιπα... :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2009)

Πρέπει να έχεις και το _supranationalism_ για να ξέρουμε πού θα πέσει ο _υπερεθνισμός_.

Τα «εθνοτικός» θα πρέπει να τα κρατήσουμε για τα _ethnic_, για να μην μπερδευτούμε εντελώς μα εντελώς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> Τα «εθνοτικός» θα πρέπει να τα κρατήσουμε για τα _ethnic_, για να μην μπερδευτούμε εντελώς μα εντελώς.



Σωστό, αλλά ο ορισμός για το transnationalism σε διεθνείς συνεργασίες μεταξύ εθνοτήτων αναφέρεται (ξαναλέω: αν κατάλαβα σωστά). Θα φτιάξουμε και *εθνοτητικός;


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2009)

Από το _transnationalism_:
transnational relationships between and among individuals and other entities, regardless of nation-state boundaries

Η έμφαση δεν είναι σε εθνότητες, αλλά στην υπέρβαση των εθνικών συνόρων. Και φοβάμαι ότι κι εδώ έχουμε _υπερεθνισμό_.


----------



## Costas (Jun 10, 2009)

Συμφωνώ, αλλά έλα που στο ΙΑΤΕ θα βρεις το transnational ως διεθνικό! Ένα από τα πολλά παραδείγματα εκεί:

EN
cross-frontier, transnational and inter-regional cooperation

EL
διασυνοριακή, διεθνική και διαπεριφερειακή συνεργασία


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2009)

Μπορεί να κάνει κανείς παιχνίδια με τα _διεθνής_ και _διεθνικός_. Αλλά δυσκολεύουν τα πράγματα στους ισμούς.

Να παίξουμε με τον διεθνικισμό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2009)

Μήπως τότε η σωστή προσέγγιση είναι πρώτα να βάλουμε κάτω σε ένα χαρτί και να φτιάξουμε μια σχάρα με τις διάφορες μορφές διασύνδεσης εθνών και εθνοτήτων, να δούμε για ποιες έχουμε ήδη όρους από παλιά, να «βαφτίσουμε» τις καινούργιες περιπτώσεις σαν να μην υπάρχουν αγγλικά πρωτότυπα και μετά να δούμε ποιο ελληνικό αντιστοιχεί κατά περίπτωση σε ποιο (καινούργιο) αγγλικό;

Συγγνώμη αν γλωσσολογικά λέω μπαρούφες —θυμίζω ότι είμαι του «πρακτικού». :)


----------



## Costas (Jun 10, 2009)

Εγώ έχω την εντύπωση ότι το inter- και το trans-, σε χρήσεις όπως το transnational και το international, έχουν θολούρα και στις ξένες γλώσσες. Ποια είναι τελικά η διαφορά μεταξύ transnational and inter-regional co-operation; Αν έλεγε δηλαδή international and trans-regional co-operation, ποιος θα είχε πρόβλημα;

Πάντως, μην υποτιμούμε το πρόβλημα με το binationalism. Είναι κι αυτό αγκάθι. Ακούστηκε το διττεθνικός, αλλά...


----------



## Costas (Jun 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> Να παίξουμε με τον διεθνικισμό;



H διαφορά του transnationalism από τον internationalism, όπως αναλύεται στον παραπάνω σύνδεσμο από τη Wikipedia,

Very careful distinctions are now being made between international or multinational relationships - between and among nation-states or agents thereof[dubious – discuss] - and transnational relationships between and among individuals and other entities, regardless of nation-state boundaries.

Internationalism refers to global co-operation between nation states[dubious – discuss], and points to the affairs between nation-state governments, while transnationalism refers to global co-operation between people, and points to activities, which transcends national boundaries and in which nation-state governments do not play the most important or even a significant role.

Furthermore transnationalism often entails a vision of the obliteration of nation states to make way for a unified world government. Transnationalism is closely related to cosmopolitanism. If transnationalism describes the individual experience, cosmopolitanism is the philosophy behind it.

Examples of internationalism include United Nations, international treaties, international customs and tariffs regulations. Examples of transnationalism include NGOs such as Greenpeace or Médecins sans Frontières, global financial activities, global science research, and global environmental concerns.

αποτελεί νεοτερισμό. Γιατί παλιά το internationalism δεν σήμαινε αυτό που λέει το παράθεμα. Ο επαναστατικός διεθνισμός - επαναστάτης διεθνιστής, για παράδειγμα, ήταν revolutionary internationalism/ist. Μου φαίνεται πως η άποψη του άρθρου δεν έχει επικρατήσει (ακόμα;), ότι δηλαδή η very careful distinction γίνεται από very few people. Το θέμα είναι επομενως ανοιχτό.

Μάλιστα, εκείνο το dubious-discuss, αν το πατήσετε, θα βρείτε το παρακάτω:

The Article seems to be confusing what internationalism is. As it's been historically used to express a sense of no-nations, and directly opposed to nationalism (as a form of anti-nationalism)[1]. I'd like to get some input, but if not I will rewrite the article in June. It feels like we are wrestling with the English language here too, with the lines of "internationalism" being blurred over years of use.

Από αυτή την άποψη, το διεθνικισμός, ωραίο σαν λύση γλωσσικά (διεθνικός-διεθνικισμός), θα περάσει καιρός ώσπου να το δούμε (αν το δούμε ποτέ) να αποχτά ξεχωριστή σημασία από το διεθνής. Ως τότε, μπορεί απλώς να είναι ένας όρος χωρίς αντίκρυσμα. Θα δείξει με τον καιρό. Προς το παρόν, εγώ πιστεύω ότι επικρατεί η θολούρα μεταξύ trans- και inter-national που ανέφερα παραπάνω και που γίνεται, νομίζω, φανερή από το ΙΑΤΕ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2009)

Μια καλή δουλειά θα είναι να βάλουμε κάτω τα διάφορα αγγλικά *trans—* και να δούμε πότε μεταφράζονται *δια—* και αν υπάρχει σύγκρουση με μετάφραση του *inter—* και πότε μεταφράζονται *υπερ—* και αν υπάρχει σύγκρουση με μετάφραση του *supra—* ή του *super—*. Χαράς ευαγγέλια!

Όσο για το *bi—*, μεταφράζουμε με το *δι—*, το ξέρουμε, βλέπε _διπολικός_ κ.λπ., άρα το πρόβλημα είναι το «ε» του «εθνισμού». *Δι-εθνισμός*;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 10, 2009)

Για τα συγκεκριμένα bi (binationalism, biculturalism) προτείνω αμφιεθνικισμός, αμφιπολιτισμικότητα


----------



## Costas (Jun 10, 2009)

Σωστά τα λες, όπως είπε και ο Εφταπλάσιος για τη σχάρα.

Τώρα, ως προς το bi-, που μερικές φορές του ταιριάζει το αμφι-, το πρόβλημα δεν νομίζω πως βρίσκεται στο ε του εθνισμός, αλλά στο ότι το δις -> δι- _τυχαίνει_ να μοιάζει με το δια -> δι-. Αλλά και δισεθνικός/ισμός να πούμε (κατά το δισδιάστατος που ενοχλεί τον Αντρέα τον Παπά αλλά και κατά το δισεκατομμύριο), πάλι σχετική καντεμιά, γιατί ομοηχεί με το δυσ-. Ωστόσο, νομίζω πως το δισεθνικός/ισμός είναι το πιο καταπόσιμο, πιο καταπόσιμο από το διττεθνικός/σμός. Αλλιώς, αμφιεθνικό/αμφιεθνισμός, π.χ.

"οι οπαδοί ενός αμφιεθνικού / δισεθνικού κράτους στην Παλαιστίνη έναντι των οπαδών δύο χωριστών κρατών στην ίδια περιοχή".


----------



## Costas (Jun 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μια καλή δουλειά θα είναι να βάλουμε κάτω τα διάφορα αγγλικά *trans—* και να δούμε πότε μεταφράζονται *δια—* και αν υπάρχει σύγκρουση με μετάφραση του *inter—* και πότε μεταφράζονται *υπερ—* και αν υπάρχει σύγκρουση με μετάφραση του *supra—* ή του *super—*. Χαράς ευαγγέλια!


Ή και του *hyper—*! (καλομελέτα...)


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2009)

Costas said:


> "οι οπαδοί ενός αμφιεθνικού / δισεθνικού κράτους στην Παλαιστίνη έναντι των οπαδών δύο χωριστών κρατών στην ίδια περιοχή".


Αυτό δεν το έχουν λύσει με το *δικοινοτικό*;


----------



## Costas (Jun 10, 2009)

Αν δεχτούμε την απόδοση του nation ως community, ναι. Αν σου κοτσάρουν όμως ένα bicommunal, που υπάρχει πληθώρα του στο διαδίκτυο, τι θα κάνεις; Γιατί, κακά τα ψέματα, άλλο έθνος και άλλο κοινότητα, ειδικά προκειμένου για ένα αποικιακό φαινόμενο όπως εκείνο της Παλαιστίνης, όπου όλα εξελίχτηκαν με ραγδαία ταχύτητα. Τι να πούμε τώρα, ότι υπήρχαν δύο κοινότητες και ζούσαν μια χαρά και μετά κάποιοι τους έβαλαν να τσακωθούν, όπως στην Κύπρο ή στην Ιρλανδία; Όχι δα. Εδώ πρόκειται για δύο έθνη.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 10, 2009)

Ακριβώς, το άφησαν να σιτεύει στο Κυπριακό (bicommunal and bizonal, γιατί είναι κυπριακός λαός) και βρήκαν κάτι φρέσκο ενόψει Ισραήλ-Παλαιστίνης για τα δύο έθνη :)


----------



## Costas (Jun 10, 2009)

Πέρα από πλάκες, για μένα είναι σαφές ότι, αν υπάρξει διχοτόμηση στην Κύπρο και ιδρυθούν οριστικά δύο κράτη χωρίς κανενός είδους συνομοσπονδία, θα ονομαστούν δύο έθνη. Αν, αργότερα, τα δύο αυτά έθνη αποφασίσουν να φτιάξουν κάτι από κοινού, αλλά ως αυτοτελή έθνη, τότε θα μιλήσουν για binationalism = δισ/αμφι-εθνισμό. Όσο όμως θεωρούν (ή καμώνονται ότι) είναι ακόμα δύο κοινότητες του ίδιου λαού (άντε και έθνους...), θα διατηρούν το 'δικοινοτικό'. Απόδειξη, ότι πολλά ευρήματα του bicommunal είναι από Κύπρο (αλλά και από Καναδά).
Το _γλωσσικό_ συμπέρασμα είναι ότι άλλο binational(ism) και άλλο bicommunal(ism).


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2009)

Επιτρέψτε μου, πάντως, ορολογικά να προτιμώ την λύση του «δι-εθνικού».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> Όσο για το *bi—*, μεταφράζουμε με το *δι—*, το ξέρουμε, βλέπε _διπολικός_ κ.λπ., άρα το πρόβλημα είναι το «ε» του «εθνισμού». *Δι-εθνισμός*;



bicarbonate sodium > δι*ττ*ανθρακικό νάτριο (είπαμε, είμαι «του πρακτικού») :)


----------



## Costas (Jun 10, 2009)

Η διακριτότητα είναι βασικό ζητούμενο. Αν λέμε (και ακούμε!) 'διεθνικός', και ο εγκέφαλός μας αυτό το δι- (ανεξάρτητα από το -εθνής/-ισμός ή -εθνικός/-ικισμός) είναι αναγκασμένος να το παίξει ανάμεσα σε inter-, trans- και bi-, τότε ζήτω που καήκαμε, λέω εγώ. Με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο η σαφήνεια του σημαινομένου από την ορολογική κομψότητα του σημαίνοντος. Βέβαια βάζεις συνδετικό μετά το 'δι', και μπορείς να μου πεις ότι στην προφορά το δι-, όταν σημαίνει δύο, θα λέγεται με έμφαση. Αλλά και πάλι...

Αν η διαφορά δίπλευρου και αμφίπλευρου είναι μικρή έως αμελητέα, τότε προτιμώ, για λόγους σαφήνειας, το αμφιεθνικός/(ικ)ισμός.


----------



## Costas (Jun 10, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> bicarbonate sodium > δι*ττ*ανθρακικό νάτριο (είπαμε, είμαι «του πρακτικού») :)


Να λοιπόν που το έχουν συναντήσει και άλλοι αυτό το πρόβλημα. Σωστά. Άρα, υπάρχει πληθώρα επιλογών! αμφι-, δι-, διττ-... (με αυστηρά αλφαβητική σειρά... :))


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> Από το _transnationalism_:
> transnational relationships between and among individuals and other entities, regardless of nation-state boundaries
> Η έμφαση δεν είναι σε εθνότητες, αλλά στην υπέρβαση των εθνικών συνόρων. Και φοβάμαι ότι κι εδώ έχουμε _υπερεθνισμό_.


 
Να πω μόνο αυτό που ξέρω με βεβαιότητα, γιατί την όλη κουβέντα, στην κατάστασή μου τώρα, δεν μπορώ να την παρακολουθήσω.

Η Ε.Ε. σε επίσημα κείμενα μετέφραζε (και μάλλον μεταφράζει ακόμη):
*transnational*=_διακρατικός_
με τη λογική της έμφασης στην υπέρβαση των εθνικών συνόρων που αναφέρεις, Νίκελ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2009)

Μικρό διάλειμμα γκρίζου χρώματος:

Είμαι πολύ κουρασμένος για να λύσω έναν από τους μεγαλύτερους μεταφραστικούς πονοκεφάλους. Τοποθετούσα γωνίες (brackets) σε μικρό ζεστό δωμάτιο, σε ύψος τριών μέτρων, ανεβασμένος σε σκάλα με σπασμένο το κάτω σκαλί, κάνοντας διάφορες αλχημείες για να χωρέσω όλα τα απαραίτητα εργαλεία στο ψηλότερο. Και όταν τέλειωσα, σαν να είχα βιδώσει ολόκληρη τη δεξιά πλευρά ενός τάνκερ. Και για να δείτε πόσο κουρασμένος είμαι: παίρνω ειδοποίηση για το μήνυμα με το _διττανθρακικό_. Αλλά τα δύο ταυ έχουν κολλήσει κι εγώ διαβάζω διπανθρακικός. Μα τι διπ για διπ τρελό είναι πάλι αυτό; αναρωτιέμαι. Και το ψάχνω να δω αν υπάρχει. Και υπάρχει! (Κι άλλοι τοποθετούσαν γωνιές στα ψηλά!)


----------



## Costas (Jun 10, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω όμως αν εξαρτάται τόσο από το επίσημο ή λιγότερο επίσημο του κειμένου όσο από τα συμφραζόμενα ή και από το μεταφραστή. Βρίσκουμε στη ΙΑΤΕ, για το transnational:

διεθνικός
πολυεθνικός
διακρατικός
διαμεθοριακός
διασυνοριακός
υπερεθνικός
διεθνής


----------



## Costas (Jun 10, 2009)

Κι εγώ να δεις, nickel, που, αντί να κάνω τη φορολογική μου δήλωση, άνοιξα τέτοιο νήμα, ο τρελός! Ώστε Let's call the whole thing off, που λέει και το τραγούδι: 



.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 11, 2009)

Νομίζω ώρα να то ρίξουμε στο *trance*national


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2009)

Καλημέρα

Και το ακόμη χειρότερο είναι ότι η συζήτηση θα ανάψει χειρότερα μόλις πει κάποιος για πρώτη φορά στις ειδήσεις των οκτώ: «το *δυοεθνικό κρατίδιο που...»


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 11, 2009)

Χειρότερο μεταφραστικό γρίφο δύσκολα θα βρει κανείς. Κι εγώ νομίζω ότι υπάρχει πολύ θολούρα και στους πρωτότυπους όρους και μια ανάγκη ελιτίστικης (;) διαφοροποίησης ακόμη κι εκεί που δεν είναι αναγκαίο. Για τα επίθετα κάπως τα βολεύουμε (στα ουσιαστικά, όμως, χρειαζόμαστε τη βοήθεια ανώτερων δυνάμεων ...). 

Προτάσεις:

- transnational: διεθνικός (και επικουρικά διασυνοριακός)
- international: διεθνής
- binational: διμερής (σεμνό και ταπεινό, αλλά παραδοσιακό και χρήσιμο· εναλλακτικά: δικοινοτικός και διεθνοτικός, λ.χ. για το ζήτημα Ισραήλ-Παλαιστίνης κ.λπ.) 
- interethnic: διεθνοτικός και υπερεθνοτικός (γιατί το εθνικός μπορεί να οδηγεί σε ταύτιση κράτους και έθνους, ενώ στο παράδειγμα που αναφέρθηκε για τον Αμαζόνιο δεν μετέχουν μόνο κράτη· εδώ το υπερεθνικός μου φαίνεται ανακριβές, καθώς τονίζεται η συμμετοχή όλων των εθνοτήτων της περιοχής ακόμη και αυτών που δεν έχουν συσταθεί σε κράτος). 

Πώς είπατε; Λέω τα ίδια για διαφορετικά πράγματα; Παραδόξως, σε κάποιες παράξενες περιπτώσεις ακόμη κι αυτό μπορεί να είναι χρήσιμο. Ειδάλλως, επιλέγετε ό,τι απ' αυτά μπορεί να σταθεί ικανοποιητικά.


----------



## Costas (Sep 12, 2009)

Έτσι, για να 'χουμε:

Y. Weiss, ‘Central European *Ethnonationalism* and Zionist *Binationalism*’, _Jewish Social Studies_, 11:1 (φθινόπωρο 2004), 93–117.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2009)

ethnonationalism = εθνοτικός εθνικισμός
Και ελπίζω να μη διαφωνείτε.


----------



## Costas (Sep 12, 2009)

Ε, ναι. Και το επίθετο, εθνοτικοεθνικιστικός.


----------



## Earion (Feb 18, 2010)

Συναντώ το επίθετο *transnational *και το εξ αυτού ουσιαστικό *transnationalism * σε συζητήσεις που έχουν να κάνουν με τον πολιτισμό και το αίσθημα του ανήκειν μεμονωμένων ατόμων, και συγκεκριμένα αυτών που αιθάνονται (και θέλουν να αισθάνονται) ως φορείς δύο πολιτιστικών παραδόσεων. Συνήθως πρόκειται για μετανάστες που έχουν ενταχθεί/αφομοιωθεί στο νέο πολιτιστικό/εθνικό περιβάλλον, αλλά που δεν θέλουν να εγκαταλείψουν αυτό από το οποίο προέρχονται. Παραδείγματα χρήσης (τίτλοι βιβλίων):
_The other side of the fence : American migrants in Mexico_
_Return migration of the next generations : 21st century transnational mobility_
_We are now a nation : Croats between 'home' and 'homeland' _
_Transnationale Beziehungen der Russen in Moldova und der Ukraine : ethnische Diaspora zwischen Residenz- und Referenzstaat_
Να τολμήσω να προτείνω να κρατηθεί γι' αυτή τη χρήση το *αμφιεθνισμός *;


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2010)

Earion said:


> Να τολμήσω να προτείνω να κρατηθεί γι' αυτή τη χρήση το *αμφιεθνισμός *;


Να τολμήσεις. Είναι μια ξεκάθαρη λύση.


----------

